# Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Was on facebook when I came across this horse.
This has got to be one of the most unique colours I've ever seen!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my mustang mare dapples up like that around late spring, Early Summer, but her coat is a lighter color so you cant see them as well as you can this one, certainly a gorgeous horse, and i know the dappling coems with a certain genem but i can't think of it at the moment, but i know someone else will remember it


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That's silver dapple. His dapples like that are seasonal.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Plain and simple........GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is my mare, dappled up like that back in April.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

the draft looks like it has snow flakes! so pretty!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

The patter of the dapple looks like when you cut a strawberry in half. I'm with ya! That is THE MOST amazing dappling/coat I have EVER seen! :shock: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

i saw that too!! i have a horse that looks just like it but not that breed,hard to mantaion ill tellu that!!


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

How are there not more people in the stands at that arena, looking at the horse?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

That's Austin. He's a Gypsy Horse. In some seasons, he is almost solid black and white. He's been shown on this forum many times.

Lizzie


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

The photo also looks like it has been sharpened in contrast a bit by his glowy white appearance. Though it is GORGEOUS, it is also enhanced. 

Now that mustang...that's BEAUTIFUL. I love it!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I think he's been posted several times here already! He's popular! lol
Gorgeous boy, for sure.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't believe that photo was enhanced at all. I've known this horse and both his parents, since he was born and many of his photos are much alike. That is, except for his different silver colours throughout the seasons. Certainly the light in the arena, might have had a slight effect upon all horses. You can see him in this video, when in a darker coated season. 

AUSTIN/ Gypsy Vanner Stallion - YouTube

You can see his white in this video, also sometimes looks as though it is glowing.

Lizzie


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

That is by far, one of the most (if not the most) beautiful horse I have ever seen. So pretty! I'm a sucker for dapples!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

He is lovely. His dam is marked much the same. His sire is black and white, tobiano.

Lizzie


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I don't believe that photo was enhanced at all. I've known this horse and both his parents, since he was born and many of his photos are much alike. That is, except for his different silver colours throughout the seasons. Certainly the light in the arena, might have had a slight effect upon all horses. You can see him in this video, when in a darker coated season.
> 
> AUSTIN/ Gypsy Vanner Stallion - YouTube
> 
> ...


That's the difference, though. Of course his mane and white would glow in sunlight. In that arena there is no direct sunlight to create that kind of glow. 

Not a bad thing! I just personally think the picture looks a bit enhanced.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thank you thirteen acres, i appreciate the compliment on Baby! most people don't think she's all that gorgeous haha they think she is a dirty white horse :/ lol


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I would definitely be naming him Snowflake!! ahahah


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

lilkitty90 said:


> thank you thirteen acres, i appreciate the compliment on Baby! most people don't think she's all that gorgeous haha they think she is a dirty white horse :/ lol


She's super cute. Those dapples are really neat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

:shock: I think I'm in love...:shock:
Thanks for sharing!


----------

